# 17 in 5 spoke rims



## Cruzin4abruisin (Jan 12, 2019)

I’ve seen these on the website for a while now but have never saw them on a Cruze. Look super nice though, anybody got any pictures?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

They are out there. There was several dealers on the east coast fitting them to LS cars to make em pretty and Jack up the price. If you search for 2018 Cruzes on cars.com you'll probably come across pictures. Search in a 500 mile radius of 19120, they should pop up


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzin4abruisin said:


> I’ve seen these on the website for a while now but have never saw them on a Cruze. Look super nice though, anybody got any pictures?


I cannot open the attachment to make it big enough to look at it. Can you add a link?


----------



## Cruzin4abruisin (Jan 12, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Cruzin4abruisin said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve seen these on the website for a while now but have never saw them on a Cruze. Look super nice though, anybody got any pictures?
> ...


 https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/767399655/overview/ . I found a good pic of them on cars.com. They’re pretty sharp!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]ALY96108U20 Chevrolet Cruze Wheel Grey Machined #23322703[/h]


----------



## Twisted Z (Apr 3, 2019)

I am thinking of picking a set up for my 17 cruze LT


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I found a set of these and thinking of buying. Did anyone ever get them


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Not I ...


----------

